# Lilian Vernon's Halloween Merchandise in Catalog and Online!



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

http://www.lillianvernon.com/catalog/thumbnail.jsp?parentCatId=1&catId=1151

Check it out!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Damn i was just gunna post that. LOL


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

I really like the vampire family busts they have this year.
http://www.lillianvernon.com/catalo...ampire+Family+Busts+&parentCatId=1&catId=1151


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

*gasp* The mini-tombstones are perfect for my tarantula's terrarium!!!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah, the bust family is nice and creepy. I like the mini-tombstones, they'll be great for the buffet.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I like the cookie jar they have this year. I like the creepier stuff they are starting to carry.


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

I have actually gotten 2 different catalogues from them and have picked out several things that will be ordered soon. My kids have picked out their costumes (for the time being) from the catalog also.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey any idea on the size of those busts? I love the 3 i got this year from Micheals but these are really cool.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

They do not have a size online or in the catalog for those busts..wonder why prob small ,
also they are all on backorder until 8-20-07
I have emailed them for sizes they will get back to me within 24 hrs it says


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

ehh, a lot of it is in OTC's halloween issue for less money


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

OKay I got a reply already says there Email Currently not in Service how convenient....

I c they also have a lantern for 19.98 battery operated with no size on that either..
One of my favorite sites collectionsetc.com currently has 2 tealight lanterns 11" each for 9.99 if any one interested. tealights not included
http://www.collectionsetc.com/Item43049.aspx?alias=1515043049


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Lilly said:


> They do not have a size online or in the catalog for those busts..wonder why prob small ,
> also they are all on backorder until 8-20-07
> I have emailed them for sizes they will get back to me within 24 hrs it says


"Dear Lillian V,
I have recently recieved your catalog and just had to say how great your busts look!~. I would like to know if they are as big in real life as they seem in the catalog"

no wonder you didn't get a reply......:googly:


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

dave the dead said:


> "Dear Lillian V,
> I have recently recieved your catalog and just had to say how great your busts look!~. I would like to know if they are as big in real life as they seem in the catalog"
> 
> no wonder you didn't get a reply......:googly:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

i am calling them nowok i got the sizes
father is 11 in tall 7 inches wide 5 inches deep
mother is 10 inches tall 6 inches wide 5 inches deep
son is 8 inches tall 5 inches wide 4 inches deep


----------



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

I love the skeleton flamingos!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Daddy's Little Corpse said:


> *gasp* The mini-tombstones are perfect for my tarantula's terrarium!!!


OMG - that's a great idea!!!! I have a set of their mini tombstones from two years ago... I usually put them on my bookcase. A tarantula terrarium is much better!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I too am happy to see Lillian Vernon going a bit creepier with their stuff. 

I'll probably order two of the JOL stands. :jol:


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

So I ordered the tombstone set last week and they arrived today-- BROKEN! Motha$#^@%&!

Okay, so two were broken and one is a completely easy fix, but GAH!


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Ms. Wicked-- are you talking fake or real T's? My baby T Mrs. Newles (chilean rosehair) just needs some new landscaping for her terrarium... 

I guess it would work for a Halloween decor set up too... didn't even think of it!


----------

